# Garage door randomly opening?



## m-swerb (May 26, 2014)

This past Saturday my entire family left home for most of the day and when we returned home the garage door was open. Last week a neighbor stopped by and noticed that our garage door was left opened, which is unlike us. Any idea what would cause my garage door to randomly open like that?. It only happens during the day. We have not actually seen it happen so I do not know if any of our neighbor's garage doors are on the same frequency.


----------



## havasu (May 26, 2014)

Depending on the type of opener, many can just open. I also had this happen to me so I called the installer who blamed it on the airport a few miles away.


----------



## GateHouseSupplies (May 27, 2014)

You can check the following:
Make sure the close limit switch is adjusted properly so the door is shutting off as it contacts the floor,if its going to far the door might be re-opening.

Make sure the photo eyes are aligned properly and not loose and nothing is flopping in their path.

You can also change the code or erase and reprogram the remotes if you have a learn button.

We have programming instructions and videos on our site next to each remote model.
If you have a Liftmaster or Chamberlain unit made after 1998 we have a 888Lm wall control panel that will automatically close the door if you leave it open.  (You can also over ride it if you want to leave it open)


----------



## Rusty (May 27, 2014)

Alien space ships?


----------



## MarkWood (May 28, 2014)

I have never had that problem..... I am the opener


----------



## m-swerb (May 28, 2014)

I have always waited for the door to close completely before pulling away. 
I have also used the "learn" button on the opener.
As far as I know, it has only done this twice. Both times while we were not home.
Everything else seems to be normal.


----------



## GateHouseSupplies (May 29, 2014)

I would suggest changing the code or erasing the memory and re-programming


----------



## glock26USMC (May 30, 2014)

woodracing said:


> i have never had that problem..... I am the opener:d



*1........ :d


----------



## doorservicetoday (Jun 6, 2014)

There could be several reasons why it could be happening.

It could be a malfunctioning circuit board. If you have a spare remote in a junk drawer something in the drawer might be triggering it. If near a military base, there electrical equipment could be on the same frequency. Or even a thunderstorm or electric surge could have damaged the transmitters and they would need to be looked at. These are just some suggestions to look into as to why you are having issues.


----------



## RUNACQH (Jun 8, 2014)

I live close to O'Hare Airport in Chicago. Several times when Air Force One was on final approach, the garage door would open next door to us.


----------



## havasu (Jun 8, 2014)

The NSA has been very busy lately!


----------



## all-4-seasons-garagedoors (Oct 8, 2014)

As a garage door technician, I've heard this problem before. My coworkers and I combined our knowledge and an extensive research online to put together a list of 10 causes why garage doors open on their own and how to fix each of these causes. .............................................................................


----------



## havasu (Oct 8, 2014)

all-4-seasons-garagedoors said:


> It's a lot to write; you should just read the PDF e-book we put together



So, in order to find out the problem, we have to give you our e-mail address? I thank not buster!


----------

